# Looking for ski / snowobard / climbing



## ankles (Mar 16, 2004)

If you are looking for ski / snowboard / climbing partners then check out a free site that I run at

www.adventurexchange.com

All you do is login, type a brief biography, then post details of any planned trips or just general availability - easy.

Cheers,

Jon
[email protected]


----------

